# Alarma Laser con temporizador (Tutorial)



## franku008 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bueno aca un tutorial sobre una Alarma Laser  con temporizador

Materiales:


2 relays

3 Transistores BC548

1 capacitor de electrolitos de 10uf

1 potenciometro de 50k

2 Diodos

1 LED

1 bateria de 9v

1 LDR (fotoresistor)

1 resistencia de 1k

1 resistencia de 220 Ohmn

1 resistencia de 220k

1 puntero Laser


Esquema:







PCB











Uso:

tapar el LDR con un papel negro o una cartulina en forma de tubo para que la luz del exterior no influya despues dirigir el puntero laser al LDR  se pueden usar espejos para formar  o rodear una casa o alguna maqueta.

cambiando el capacitor regulamos el tiempo del temporisador  el de 10uf es aprox. 10 segundos

gracias espero q les guste y les sea util


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

Los diodos SI que son necesarios si no quieres quedarte sin transistores, el led no.

saludos


----------



## franku008 (Feb 21, 2009)

ok        losiento  corriganme en todo lo que puedan  tengo 14 años  no se casi nada sobre la funcin que tiene un diodo  tan solo  se  que permite que la corriente fluya en un solo sentido   gracias por la correccion


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

Tranquilo, estamos aqui para ayudar, para compartir conocimientos y no te preocupes aqui tanto hay gente que esta dando los primeros pasos como otra que ya son veteranos en esta materia.
Siempre que se usen relés o motores que se comanden con componentes electrónicos es necesario colocar un diodo en paralelo porque si no en las desconexiones y conexiones se provocan picos de polaridad inversa que el transistor aguanta muy malamente por eso son necesarios los diodos para que absorba esos picos.
Por cierto, te falta el laser    
Aunque por lo que veo también es válido para la luz natural.  
Mira el video de esta pagina:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Protect-Your-Home-with-Laserbeams/
Se detalla como hacer una alarma laser casera pero esta no tiene retardo ni nada, aunque este pega los espejos con chicles...    
Está en ingles pero con el video se queda perfectamente uno con la idea.
Te recomiendo que deas una vuelta por el foro, si quieres aprender, aprenderás de todo! esto es inmenso! si tienes cualquier duda, pregunta que se te contextará. Si de verdad te gusta la electrónica esta es la web mas completa, con circuitos probados.  Aqui se trata de todo.

saludos!


----------



## franku008 (Feb 21, 2009)

si correcto gracias,  use es circuito pero sin temporizador para mi feria de ciencias   y en esta web realmente hay de todo  el circuito lo probe en Limewire  y anda muy bien gracias por la explicacion


----------



## arkaizt (May 3, 2009)

oye.. y como suena la alarma de tu proyecto?


----------



## Fechu314 (May 3, 2009)

Cual es la necesidad de utilizar reles y transistores por todos lados si con un solo transistor y un solo rele q maneja la alarma me basta para el funcionamiento de este circuito...


----------



## S.W.A.T. (May 5, 2009)

antes que nada quiero agradecerte por tus intensiónes de querer compartir tus conocimientos.cuando comentemos algo debemos tratar de ayudar a mejorar algun dato del esquema electronico si es que este tiene algun fallo, no debemos de criticar por criticar. bueno solo te queria decir que con un solo transistor y un solo relee es suficiente. tambien deberias de revisar la parte de los contactos del relee estan mal conectados.


----------



## unleased! (May 5, 2009)

Fechu314 dijo:
			
		

> Cual es la necesidad de utilizar reles y transistores por todos lados si con un solo transistor y un solo rele q maneja la alarma me basta para el funcionamiento de este circuito...


 Los transistores son muy versatiles, pero no hacen milagros. Como disparas la alarma con un efecto de retardo medio-largo con un solo transistor? Si tienes un circuito mas versatil no dudes en postearlo.
Saludos.


----------



## solox (May 21, 2009)

Buenas Estoy comenzando en esto de la electronica me gustaria saber donde puedo colocar la bocina para este diagrama por que no veo en donde va muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 26, 2010)

> Buenas Estoy comenzando en esto de la electronica me gustaria saber donde puedo colocar la bocina para este diagrama por que no veo en donde va muchas gracias por su ayuda.



cambia el led y la resistencia por tu bocina


----------



## tanoal (Dic 15, 2011)

los diodos a utilizar en este circuito de que numeracion deben de ser


----------



## estefania25 (Sep 15, 2016)

perdon por revivir el post pero nadie explicó que un puntero laser no sirve para usarlo de esta manera (siempre encendido como alarma) ya que se quemaría , o me equivoco?


----------

